
PHD VI: How They Stole Our Drone - Daviey
http://blog.ptsecurity.com/2016/06/phd-vi-how-they-stole-our-drone.html
======
pdgcg
Interesting contest, but it seems that the organizers and participants might
have overlooked that an active group of RC hobbyists completely reverse
engineered the Syma X5C protocol and several other protocols for other popular
toy drones already.

[https://github.com/goebish/nrf24_multipro/tree/master/nRF24_...](https://github.com/goebish/nrf24_multipro/tree/master/nRF24_multipro)

------
6stringmerc
Holy smokes, what a detailed and informative write-up. Genuinely learned some
high and low-level concepts, approaches, and reflections on the event. Glad I
got to see this and appreciate the posting here.

------
imrehg
"There were more those who were interested, but most of them decided not to
participate when they found out that it was not about hacking Wi-Fi. Many
people are afraid to take on something new and strange, and this keeps the
Internet of Things secure."

I find this strange / interesting / amusing. I'm guessing the people who
declined are the ones who would probably not get fare with hacking wifi
either.

~~~
spydum
i don't know, a lot of folks show up to CTFs with skills to break conventional
apps. Actual reverse engineering (especially something a little different like
radio) takes a bit more creativity and effort.

------
Animats
It's impressive how much you can do with Gnu software defined radio by wiring
functional blocks together. It used to take a rack of expensive equipment to
tear down an arbitrary signal like that.

